# Featured DIYChatroom Member: oh'mike



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

holy crap whose house is that


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

She is a nice gal with good design sense---a joy to work for---We did the interior trim work---the mantles are cherry--


----------



## fixerupper1001 (Nov 19, 2014)

Looks like an amazing room.


----------

